# HO Scale Flying Scotsman ?



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

G'day all

I'm curious if anyone knows of a decent detailed Flying Scotsman that is in HO not OO. Hornby make more than few but they are all OO. 

Cheers
SC


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

All the HO models of the Flying Scotsman were made some time ago before the industry went over to OO, cant recall who made one, but they won't carry too much detail. Interesting project to do it though. 

Coaching stock will be similar if you intendvto stick to HO.

Edit: Hornby dublo I think made an HO model, also Trix did in the sixties.

The other thingvyou should know is that the Flying Scotsman was a route, not only an engine so many engines would have pulled that train. The specific loco was 4472 and only came in lined green livery.

Found this Trix model on eBay http://m.ebay.com/itm/Late-Trix-Iss...3D162275263653&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

You can use one of the Hornby models on HO gauge track.

An OO scale model wll be slightly larger than an HO scale model of the same loco but that works out pretty well for British locos as they tend to be somewhat on the small side.

However Hornby models generally do not have a lot of detail.

I know of no other currently available models.

Frederick


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you for all the replies, I think the Trix model is an OO model so I have asked the seller. I can get my hand on a National Rail Museum NRM Hornby Flying Scot for around the same price that is OO and I believe slightly more detailed. I would however prefer to stick with HO.

SC


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Santa Claus said:


> Thank you for all the replies, I think the Trix model is an OO model so I have asked the seller. I can get my hand on a National Rail Museum NRM Hornby Flying Scot for around the same price that is OO and I believe slightly more detailed. I would however prefer to stick with HO.
> 
> SC


Yes it would be nice to have a top notch line of British models in HO scale.

One of my supplieres (Reynaulds) has numerous lines covering many countries but Britain seems to be ignored.

I don't know why.

Frederick


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi.


> Hornby dublo I think made an HO model, also Trix did in the sixties.


As far as I know Hornby has never made british H0 models which is why they are named Hornby Dublo !
The H0 models were made by the French subsidary ( Hornby Acho) and were of French prototypes.
Trix made two versions of Flying Scotsman over the years.
The early version was about 3.8mm/foot so was not 00 or H0 scale but the later version was 4mm/foot so 00 scale.
The problem is that British locos are small in comparison to locos in most other countries and when a scale smaller than O scale appeared the available mechanisms would not fit inside British models. The scale was therefore changed to 4mm/foot but retaining the same track gauge.
OO continued to be used in the UK even after smaller mechanisms were available and is why there are few British prototypes in H0 scale although Rivarossi and Lima made some for a time but stopped due to lack of demand.
Hope this helps. Colin.


----------

